# You Have Coyotes I Have Traps



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 22, 2008)

TIRED OF LOSING DEER,TURKEY,QUAIL,RABBITS?
LET ME TRAP YOUR CLUB........NO CHARGE TO YOU........
I JUST KEEP WHATS COUGHT.ILL TRAP COYOTE,FOX,COON,POSSOM,OTTER,BEAVER,MINK.


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 23, 2008)

btt


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 24, 2008)

BTT


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 24, 2008)

We use Driveway Drain Pipes to take care of the Coyotes on our lease.


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 25, 2008)

what ever works!


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 25, 2008)

rutandstrut said:


> We use Driveway Drain Pipes to take care of the Coyotes on our lease.



what ??


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 25, 2008)

Sure wish we could allow you on our lease but Mead does not let us do any trapping.  Need to cull the coyotes and coons to help protect our turkeys and deer.


----------



## Ace1313 (Jan 25, 2008)

pm me if still interested located in Taliaferro County


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 25, 2008)

Ace1313 said:


> pm me if still interested located in Taliaferro County



My place is about 2 miles from Ace and we have a bunch too. Had several black ones killed during deer season.


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 26, 2008)

Ground Hog We Can Call Em In I Do That After Feb.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 26, 2008)

put a BUCKRABBIT  out as bait an see if we can sell some wuuf tickets .......do you wanna try to get together on our lease an call some an lay the smackdown on em ..........


----------



## j_seph (Jan 26, 2008)

Ace1313 said:


> pm me if still interested located in Taliaferro County


And my place joins ACE and can possibly hook you up with the property on the north border of ACE that would be at least 800 acres not counting the north side of ACE shoot us a PM


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 26, 2008)

Sure After I Trap It This Weekend We Can Sit In The 2 Condos And Shoot Em The Following Weekend


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 26, 2008)

Taliaferrow Must Have Some Yotes


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 26, 2008)

I Have Some Friends With Land And A Lodge In Putnam County Let Me See What I Can Work Out With Them As Far As A Place To Stay So I Can Trap Taliaferro Co


----------



## j_seph (Jan 26, 2008)

we got a few yotes, just let me know.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 26, 2008)

*...*



BUCKRABBIT said:


> I Have Some Friends With Land And A Lodge In Putnam County Let Me See What I Can Work Out With Them As Far As A Place To Stay So I Can Trap Taliaferro Co


 
I sent you a PM...I could set you up with a place to stay on our lease if ya wanted......


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 26, 2008)

HEY J-SEPH ITS HARD FOR ME TO BE TRAPPIN AND DEER HUNTING WITH SINNEMON LOLLOL


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 26, 2008)

hey mann looks like you got a good woman!!!! an whenever you can we will go on ours......we was rabbit huntin that clearcut between yalls condos an there was fresh yote pop everywhere on them roads......I wanna cut em way back this year if possible ...


----------



## meriwether john (Jan 27, 2008)

guys if you cut them back too far who's gonna seranade us to sleep at night? and help control the pesky deer population?


Shannon don't mind 'em she was gonna shoot me for scaring 'em off 1 evening 
no kidding though the football field should be a good place for the rabbit squealer when they finish cutting. or any of the loading docks they will leave behind. 

maybe Travis can catch the big whatever it is we hear sometimes at night. (can't say cat on here it opens up a debate).


----------



## virgil (Jan 27, 2008)

hey buckrabbit  pm sent


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 27, 2008)

btt


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 28, 2008)

*...*

Still interested in talking to you about trapping our leases...

You have the number in your pm's...


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 28, 2008)

btt


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 13, 2008)

I liked too WIGGED when this popped up..!!!!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 13, 2008)

I heard from a guy that he accidently left some antifreeze laying around and all the coyote's died on his property. Then the hogs took over.


----------



## bbprld (Feb 20, 2008)

*Interested in trapping*

Do you trap in Thomasville, Ga.?

bbp@ureach.com


----------



## j_seph (Feb 20, 2008)

sorry man he got banned, I was hoping to get him on my place


----------



## bbprld (Mar 10, 2008)

Will you come to Thomasville, Ga.?


----------



## LYNN (Mar 11, 2008)

Got plenty of everything you want in Washington and Paulding where I live. You could catch at least 3 coons the first night.


----------



## DEERODGERS (Apr 20, 2008)

Call me at 334-355-1558 if you are interested in trapping in Quitman County.  We have a 1000 acre lease that is jack full of coyotes and there is some also on our private land as well as beaver(not many but some).  There is also a 300 acre private property that could be trapped also.


----------



## Tony Garmon (Apr 21, 2008)

*Yes*

Call me Tony 678-386-3820. We have a proplem in 
Crawfordville.
Thanks


----------



## Georgia Boy48 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am in Calhoun County do you come that far?


----------



## jkoch (Apr 21, 2008)

We have 3000 acres in Stewart County, if interested call me at.
423-413-1313


----------

